# Fear of taking Xanax or meds period...



## 23371 (May 28, 2005)

Hey, I'm not sure why, but I have this fear of taking Xanax or other types of anxiety meds. I feel that it'll change who I am, and my personality. I don't want to change who I am, but I do however want to get rid of my anxiety. And believe me I HAVE SOME BAD ANXIETY. As well as Panic attacks. -had them since I was 7!If anyone has some advice that would help alot... Thanx


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I was the same way. I hated the idea of taking meds on a regula basis, I still do. However, I take Xanax when I am really anxious, like before doctors appointments or other very stressful times. I don't take it everyday most of the time I just try to cope by deep breathing or maybe soothing music. It does not change my personality it just lets things roll off my back more, makes me a little more mellow. It can make you a little sleepy, though I am on a very low dose the sleepiness is not bothersome. The feeling seems to last about 4-6 hrs. I can still function when I take Xanax and it really has helped in certain situations. Hope this helps. Take care.


----------



## 23488 (Jun 2, 2005)

I AM ON ANIXETY MEDS AND YOU CAN'T BELEIVE HOW MUCH BETTER I FEEL. I FELT THE SAME WAY ABOUT TAKING MEDS BUT MY FAMILY FINALLY TALKED ME INTO TAKING THEM. I AM THE SAME PERSON I WAS BEFORE I STARTED HAVING ANIXETY ISSUES. IT WAS ONE OF THE BEST DECISIONS I HAVE MADE IN A LONG TIME. GIVE THEM A CHANCE IF YOU DON'T LIKE HOW YOU FEEL WHEN YOU ARE ON THEM STOP TAKING THEM OR TRY SOMETHING ELSE.


----------



## 20486 (Jul 7, 2005)

I know how you feel about taking meds,I feartaking almost any meds. I do if I have to,butanxiety meds are important if you feel likeyour life is being seriously disrupted by theanxiety. I think it may do some good.


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

I used to fear medication too but I got so bad I could not even leave my house with out a D attack. Now I go out and NEVER even think of a bathroom. Yes it can really happen to you to. I can not take anti-depressants they made me tired so my GI has me on Buspar a NON DROWSY mild sedative and Donnatal a antispasmodic for my D and I have my life back. ~ Peace


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

I use 1/2 tab 0.25mg xanax whenever I feel really anxious or when my anxiety would interfere with me living my life in a normal way. I don't feel different at all, just not so panicky. I don't get that feeling of impending doom in the pit of my stomach. Antihistamines make me feel much more out of it than xanax ever does. In fact, I usually take it before an interview and I am able to think much more clearly because my attention is not focused on my anxiety. Tomorrow I will be flying across country and I will take one whole xanax 0.25mg before boarding the plane. I won't drink while using xanax, but who needs to?


----------

